# Which is More Durable? MacBook or MacBook Pro?



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

As the title asks...which one is better able to handle the bumps and drops of an out-and-about lifestyle?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I've had a Powerbook and now a MacBook and I find I don't have to be as gentle with the MacBook. Not sure if that answers your question.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

csonni said:


> I've had a Powerbook and now a MacBook and I find I don't have to be as gentle with the MacBook. Not sure if that answers your question.


Agreed, I've had two Al. powerbooks, two iBooks, and now a black macbook. I had to be far more gentle with the aluminum cases compared to the plastic. The powerbooks are very sensitive to bumps (aluminum cases dent very easily) while the plastic cases on the iBooks and now macbooks are much more durable.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

MacBooks/iBooks are way more durable.

The MacBook Pros/PowerBooks just look nicer and the aluminum helps dissipate more heat. Problem is, aluminium is a malleable material.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Having all of them at one point, I also agree, you gotta be more careful with the Macbook Pro's. Dents and scratches much easier. Macbook is smaller so it feels more solid when you are holding with one hand. As well, the Pro has the annoying locking hinge when you close the notebook. I wish the Pro had the same design for closing the lid as the Macbook. 
Those things aside, I am also more paranoid of breaking a $3000 machine than a $1500 one.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

IronMac said:


> As the title asks...which one is better able to handle the bumps and drops of an out-and-about lifestyle?


If you don't mind the Fisherprice look, the MacBook's plastic case is much more resistant and scratches don't show.


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

three words for you...... GET A DELL 

love;;; 
davidslegend's kid


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

So, would a Speck case sort of negate the concerns for the MacBook Pro?


----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

davidslegend said:


> three words for you...... GET A DELL
> 
> love;;;
> davidslegend's kid


Three things wrong with this:

1) Dell is not cool.

2) Dell is nowhere near the quality standards of a Mac.

3) Windows sucks.

In my opinion I am going to say the MacBook would be more resistant to scratches/bumps. However for drops the MacBook Pro would be the winner because the enclosure would not crack like plastic does, it would dent so you in most cases could hammer the dent out.


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

I'd say the MacBook as well. I've had a PowerBook and two MacBook Pros and I was always quite gentle with them. In contrast, I treated my white MacBook like total **** and the thing still looked brand new when I sold it - they sure can take a beating (maybe the black one a little less since it's painted).


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

genuineadvantage said:


> However for drops the MacBook Pro would be the winner because the enclosure would not crack like plastic does, it would dent so you in most cases could hammer the dent out.


I gotta disagree. "Hammer the dent out" would mean, in the cases I've seen, a complete disassembly of the laptop, which is beyond the ability of most users to successfully accomplish.

*MacBook* all the way - there's quite a bit of flex in that polycarbonate! Given the number of bumps (but thankfully, not drops) mine has had in the past year, a MacBook Pro with a similar life history would be significantly scarred.


----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> I gotta disagree. "Hammer the dent out" would mean, in the cases I've seen, a complete disassembly of the laptop, which is beyond the ability of most users to successfully accomplish.
> 
> *MacBook* all the way - there's quite a bit of flex in that polycarbonate! Given the number of bumps (but thankfully, not drops) mine has had in the past year, a MacBook Pro with a similar life history would be significantly scarred.


hmmm... now that I think about it you are absolutely right (no sarcasm intended) 

I forgot Apple uses the impact resistant polycarbonate


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

iBooks and MacBooks bounce - PowerBooks and MacBook Pros go CLANK CRUNCH!


----------

